

The Peter Principle: Why Most Managers Suck - remi
http://olivier.thereaux.net/2010/06/30/why-managers-suck/

======
Mathnerd314
The Peter Principle has been superseded by the Gervais principle:
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)

